# Twins dry pics at end of pg 4



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

OK tomorrow is the 150Th day of Tilly's second breeding date and we have a 2" string of very thick white goo hanging. She peed and it did not come off as it did before with the other goo alerts. Her wound on her udder has broken open due to her udder being larger than it was and its back to bleeding a little, its not dripping though. I have been putting the bag balm on it to keep it supple.Its still not shiny but its bigger and she is a first timer. Is this it? Kids tonight or early morning? I am wide awake with no chance of sleeping due to the steroids so I will be watching all night. No one else on here is sleeping so why should I


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

yah you are in for a long night :ZZZ:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Well whoever is here can stay up with me and hold my hand while I go nuts :hair: :hair: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Sounds like you're close! Hope had stringy goo right before giving birth (but that was the only time she had goo, silly goat).

I can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Definately sounds like it - take a look at my thread on Dora and see if it looks like that from last night.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Tilly has had a drippy goo for a month but this doesn't look anything like that. It looks like a huge wad of snot hanging out of her. Its was about 2" long. When I went out to the goat house she was not laying in her normal spot. She was laying right beside the door and she never lays there. I made her get up and that's when I saw the "snot". I also saw that her udder has broken open again due to the enlarging udder. It doesn't look bad but it doesn't really look good either.

It does look like Dora's but not quite as long and red at the moment. I can't really see the goo on the 9pm picture.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Sounds like you will have babies I would say in a few hours. When I see the goo on my gie=rls we have babies in a matter if hours. :clap: :leap:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

It looks exactly like the plug pictures on Fias co farms birthing pictures. There is one with a wad of "snot" hanging out.
I will be checking every 30 minutes from now till morning unless something else happens.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

well if it is just a plug then she might not go just yet


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

It looks like that, the way its hanging out. I was using that picture as a description only. I think she lost her plug a while back and this is her 150 day due date for the 2nd breeding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

oh sorry :doh:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Shes laying down and will NOT get up to move out of the doorway unless I drag her. Shes looking like shes concentrating on something and stretching her neck out like shes having a contraction. The thick goo is still there but shes got her butt up against the wall and she keeps looking at it. Usually I can get her to get up but not tonight. She wants to stay where she is and no amount of prodding is getting her to move. I am going to let her stay there for the time being but if things start progressing I will drag her if I have to, its windy out there and not a good place for a birth of any kind.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

yah mine get stubborn like that when getting ready to kid. Its like "hey I am the one uncomfortable, leave me alone!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

sounds like she is preparing... :greengrin: ....one thing to be aware of....be careful when you drag her ..you may hurt her teats or udder......


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

I will be careful and get DH to help. If I have to be up, so does he. Good thing theres a foot of shavings in there, and IF I need to I can roll her on to a blanket and slide her on it. She has never laid in the doorway before. Seems a silly place to have a baby to me.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Is she really that reluctant to get up? That worries me a little especially in a drafty door way. CAN she get up? I'm sorry, I've just had several hard lessons with goats going down, and it usual starts like that. If you seriously have to roll her on a sheet to move her, than something else may be going on beside labor.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

The other day when my goat kidded she was having them outside. After the 2nd one, I wanted her in the barn, and I had to literally push, coax, and beg her to go inside. She stood as if she were glued in the dirt. After she was in the barn, she had one more. 
Good luck, really sounds soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*



> I will be careful and get DH to help. If I have to be up, so does he. Good thing theres a foot of shavings in there, and IF I need to I can roll her on to a blanket and slide her on it. She has never laid in the doorway before. Seems a silly place to have a baby to me.


 she really doesn't want to get up ? How long has she been doing this?
Have you taken her temp?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Yep, good luck!!! Babies soon!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Shes still the same and the really thick goo is still there and longer, her tail is really icky at 330 cts. She will get up if I entice her with some warm power punch mixed in water. Yes shes still in that drafty doorway but the wind has quit blowing.The goo had changed colors and now its amber looking. Shes up and down quite a bit and pawing. IF she hasn't done something more later this morning I will investigate further. My clock is set for 6 and I will go out and check again. I gave her some Kitchen sink CMPK and she drank it all down along with the power punch. She doesn't seem in any major distress other than being uncomfortable. Right now the temp is +25 with a slight breeze. With a high of +37 predicted it won't be much warmer but it will be light so I can see and have all hands available.This girl is going to drive me bananas :hair: I am going to lay back down for a couple hours. Will post later.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Babies soon! Good luck, let's hope she has an easy delivery and :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Good luck! Amber goo is amniotic fluid and babies will be here soon!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it???????? nothing yet*

Well nothing yet. The goop is still coming out and shes moving around. More CMPK mix, Power Punch, and scratches this morning. Shes gingerly picking at some hay and alfalfa, looking generally uncomfortable. Shes spending a lot of time inside laying down so I took her feed to her. Shes not having any serious contractions right now. How long should this go on?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Sounds like you have had a heck of a night! She should be getting into the contractions soon, in the next few hours.
Some does will drag out the early stages of labor as long as they can......just to drive ya nuts.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Be careful. Make sure that she does not have a baby stuck and not able t o push it out.

Have you seen any contractions going on?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*



sweetgoats said:


> Be careful. Make sure that she does not have a baby stuck and not able t o push it out.
> 
> Have you seen any contractions going on?


yah I am worried there is a baby stuck and it cant progress futher and thats why she isnt contracting - Mia had that happen except she did have one bubble before everything seemed to stop. I finally went in and so glad i did, minutes later and the kid might not have made it


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

I did not see any in the 30 minutes I was out there. Just a goopy butt and tail. I am going out again in a few to put some more stuff on her udder to keep any birth fluids from contaminating the newly opened wound and causing an infection later.

Would she be up walking around if there was a baby stuck? Would it basically stop any labor progression?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

She very well could be up walking - however, you usually see them stop and stare off or squat like they are going to pee.

With having ones stuck yesterday - I am a little worried also - you may want to wash up real good and stick a finger in there to make sure there is nothing stuck in there.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Yes, I would wash up and go in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

yes they can be walkign about even with a stuck kid.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

When my doe had a stuck baby, they were up walking and sown, so I guess whatever to be somewhat comfortable. 
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, is this it????????*

Oh my, I really hope it is all okay. I would also go in and take a "look" just to be safe.

ray:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Update*

OK Nothing yet but things are progressing. My mentor came by to see how the goats were doing as he knew Tilly was due very soon. He looked her over and he did not feel that there was anything wrong. Just keep an eye on her for right now and sent me to the store to get a few items. Another feeding tube, glucose shots( in the diabetic section of walmart, comes in a bottle like 5 hour energy), keto strips, colostrum supplement, bounce back, and a few other things. Just got back and she is starting to stream, when she pees even more comes out. I can still see a few kicks every now and then. She is having contractions about every 20 minutes or so so it won't be long. Shes not pushing or anything yet. My mentor said he would be back later to check on us.

While my mentor was here Tracy the mean togg decided she had to pee. She turned her butt toward us so we could watch (silly goat). Well lo and behold, Tracy is loosing her plug or going into labor also since she also has a snot string hanging out. This will be her 2ND time so things may well go faster with her. This one will be messy as we didn't think she was due sooo soon and she didn't get shaved. I can't even see her udder through all that long hair and now is not the time for a shave job. I think Tracy was jealous about all the attention Tilly was getting and wanted to be part of party.

To settle any fears on the keto strips, this was to check for ketosis/toxemia just in case there was a problem. It was not fun following 2 goats around waiting for them to pee so I could stick a stick in the stream. My hands were frozen by the time they peed. Both goats checked negative for ketones so that's a really good thing. 
I will update more later. 2 goats kidding at close to the same time is going to be an experience in more way than 1. I am sending DH out to throw together some sort of 2ND shelter as I need more room RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Update pg3*

At least she is progressing....and it is awesome that you have a knowledgable goat person to lean on. Contracting every 20 minutes means that she is in the early stages of phase 2, she should be getting down to business in an hour or so, has she gone posty with a full udder?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Update pg3*

Her udder is still about the size of a really big grapefruit/pomelo. Its not huge but seems a little bigger than it was last night. I am going out every little bit and checking on them. We still have a lot of snow on the ground and I don't want them kidding in it. IF I lock them up they will tear the place down. It seems I have claustrophobic goats.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Now were streaming pg3*

Now we have a streamer hanging to the ground. Shes still walking around and eatingher hay. At least its daylight for a few more hours as things are really starting to progress.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Now were streaming pg3*

I am sending good kidding vibes to you!! :girl: :girl: :baby: :baby: :coffee2:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Now were streaming pg3*

Hope your does are co-operating now...and have easy deliveries. This happened to me when my first does freshened. I was just done with one when the other (ff)started screaming! What a hoot! Good luck!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Now were streaming pg3*

This is what we have right now. The streamer fell of and another took its place.










Her udder and backside


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Now were streaming pg3*

udder looks to be healing good :thumb:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Now were streaming pg3*

I had to come in for a second and thought I wold update. We are having honest contractions now and passing a lot of goo. Hopefully she will have them before it gets cold and dark. Not that its warm now, I am freezing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Now were streaming pg3*

she looks like she is getting closer....her udder does look like.. it has done some healing..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Now were streaming pg3*

Now that she is contracting she should start pushing very soon......and those babies will come fast!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Now were streaming pg3*

Can't wait to see those babies! :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Babies*

Oh boy, that was definatly an experience. Tilly had twins, A doe( I think) born first with her front leg over her head. I pushed the baby back in and worked the leg over to the front. Then guided her out. I had to break the sac the baby was in and cleaned the mouth and nose. I heard her take a breath and start coughing so as soon as she was out I hung him upside down and swung her gently to get the fluids out. Mama wet right to clening him off. About 5 minutes after the first one was born, Tilly gave a great big push and nothing came out. She was straining real hard and nothing. I went i to investigate and found a baby laying sideways. I don't really know if it was a back or a belly but it wasn't coming out. I pushed it back and turned it around to what I hoped was nose and front feet. She gave another push and out flew a baby boy. This little guy had a very tough sac and it was really hard to break. It was tough enough that he sorta inhaled it and I could pull it back out. He too got hung upside down and swung to remove the birth fluids. The first little guy was looking for a snack as soon as he was mostly dry. The 2nd one is a little slower and I squirted a few drops in his mouth. I have some powdered colostrum with antibodies just in case he has a problem. Mama has to have a shot since I had to assist.

Somethings I have learned in this whole experience. 
1. No matter how many towels you have, its not enough.
2. Birthing is messy and you will wear most of it.
3. Learn and memorize everything long before your does due date. Even them you will forget most of it when the time comes.
I think this is a doe ETA: Nope its a buckling



























This one is definitely a buckling, The red is from mama dripping on him









More pictures to follow in a bit.

ETA: Both babies are boys so I changed the posts to refelect that.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*

You DOG! You beat me!!!

hahaha

Congrats! They are just beautiful!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*



> Somethings I have learned in this whole experience.
> 1. No matter how many towels you have, its not enough.
> 2. Birthing is messy and you will wear most of it.
> 3. Learn and memorize everything long before your does due date. Even them you will forget most of it when the time comes.
> I think this is a doe


 :ROFL: that is funny and so true...LOL

they are really cute...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*

Thanks guys. My insides are still jumoing from all the excitement.

I have locked Tilly in the goat house with her babies, the others are locked out and are not exactly happy about it. Going out to check on the new family and get some more pictures.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*

OMG look at those ears!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*

Are those gopher ears on the doeling???

What cuties - and the wait was definately worth it for you!! They are adorable.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*

Congrats! You did a great job. Such cuties. I had a feeling something odd was going on, I'm so glad she deliverd two live beautiful kids. :grouphug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*



kelebek said:


> Are those gopher ears on the doeling???
> 
> What cuties - and the wait was definately worth it for you!! They are adorable.


Well They are supposed to be Nubian and Boer but those sure look like Lamancha ears to me. I went out to check on them and they are doing fine. Both babies are up and nursing so thats a good sign. Tilly has not passed the afterbirth yet, its still hanging. I bounced her after the 2 were born and all I felt was squishy insides. Up loading dry pictures of the babies in a minute.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You did a wonderful job helping Tilly.......and I agree that doeling looks to have munchie ears! :stars:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*

OK here are a few dry pictures,

The first buckling









The 2nd buclking




































I will take some more tomorrow when its light in there. These are all by flashlight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*

what adorable kiddos! Yah looks like a lamancha cross :shrug:
Ok just saw the dried off pictures


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*

I love those ears!, I can't wait for Ghost to give us one of those, Congratulations!!
:leap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins pics end of pg3*

Cute little things!! Congratulations!! And you did a great job of helping them into this world!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins dry pics at end of pg 4*

I went back out to make sure Tilly had passed the afterbirth and she had. Both babies were up and running around with full bellies but I made a startling discovery, Tilly had twin bucklings and not one of each. Both babies has a scrotal sac.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins dry pics at end of pg 4*

they are nice and healthy boys there....definitely looks lamancha....X LOL :wink:


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins dry pics at end of pg 4*

Oh They are ADORABLE!!! So cute! I love the ears.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins dry pics at end of pg 4*

Congrats!!

That first baby hitting the ground and taking a breath makes it all worth it, doesn't it!

:stars:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins dry pics at end of pg 4*



Epona142 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> That first baby hitting the ground and taking a breath makes it all worth it, doesn't it!
> 
> :stars:


It sure does. I had been sitting out there and was freezing cold. My hands had already started to get a little numb. When she started pushing I got a little scared as nothing was coming out. It was like I had forgotten everything I had memorized and studied. All of a sudden it just click, my brain thawed out and between the 2 of us, we got those babies out and dried off. When they took their first breath I hadn't gotten all the goop off them and started panicking about them inhaling the stuff. I hung them by their back legs and wiped their mouths out with a paper towel and kept pulling all that stuff out as they were coughing. I got worried about the second one because he wasn't moving around as quickly as the first. He didn't want the teat and he was shivering. I just kept rubbing on him while mama was cleaning. I put him up to the teat and just started squirting milk toward his mouth and let mama finish up the job. I packed all my paraphernalia up and left them alone for a few minutes while I both cleaned up and got a bit warmer. I went back out and both boys were dry and bouncing around and had full bellies. Tilly has done a terrific job with her babies for being a FF. It will be interesting to see her udder after this.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins dry pics at end of pg 4*

Beautiful boys! Congrats! Are we having a buck year? So, those LaMancha ears seem to be a very dominant trait. It seems like it would be much easier to breed mini-manchas then say, mini nubians? Is it much easier to "get the ears right"?


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins dry pics at end of pg 4*

Congrats, they're lovely!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins dry pics at end of pg 4*

Congratulations!!!! They're so cute, love the mancha ears!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins dry pics at end of pg 4*

aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww.............. How cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: We have thick goo, Twins dry pics at end of pg 4*

Congratulations. ADORABLE.  I Too love those ears. Then again how could you not?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I just noticed that the little guy with the white belly has got blue eyes.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:sigh: 
I am still green with envy here. My silly Nubian just won't get the memo...


----------

